
These Kids Are Learning CRISPR at Summer Camp - artsandsci
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzavja/these-kids-are-learning-crispr-at-summer-camp
======
dekhn
If you learn to do crispr by hand, you're setting yourself up for a low-paying
tech job in the future.

